
Show HN: Visual Code Execution Tool (watch code execute) - plegros
http://under.patricklegros.me/
======
plegros
I made this mostly as a training tool. I was trying to code syntax less
"scary".

The language is just a C-like syntax I made up, this was more of a proof of
concept. Most of the the statement/operators are in the demo. I would like to
make a version for each of the major JIT languages.

I'm currently working on function implementation and scoping. Error handling
still needs some work. (also active syntax highlighter).

Everything here (except jQuery obviously) was made by me. Please let me know
what you think or have questions. Is this worth pursuing?

